

Saw an app on HN lost it's name - momoterraw

Saw an app on HN lost it&#x27;s name: I saw someone posted an App on HN but I forgot the name. It was an app that models financial data with ease and it was in beta I think. Anyone know what it&#x27;s called by any chance. Thanks in advance!
======
FlyingLawnmower
Perhaps you're looking for
[https://www.pennywhale.com/](https://www.pennywhale.com/)?

------
soneca
try looking for it here: [http://hn.algolia.com/](http://hn.algolia.com/)

~~~
momoterraw
I did and couldnt find it after 2 hours i gave up.

------
hansy
Thinknum: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

~~~
momoterraw
Yes this is the one thanks everyone!

------
crazypyro
Was it [http://www.Quantopian.com](http://www.Quantopian.com)?

------
adityar
slope?

~~~
adityar
[http://slopelabs.com/](http://slopelabs.com/)

